# Where to find Apple Chips



## pat4349 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just recently started smoking.  Noticed that many of yousuggest apple and other fruit woods for smoking poultry.  Wondering if anyone can tell me where I can find apple wood chunks.  I live just outside Philadelphia in Delaware County, PA.  I've only found hickory and mesquite in local stores.  Thanks.

Pat


----------



## flyfishjeep (Nov 25, 2010)

I looked in the paper to find a couple tree trimming companies and started aging the wood as it would come around.

Some places like walmart might carry it, or if you have a fireplace company that also carries grills, they should have some.

Good luck on your search


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander Mountain should all have apple chips or you can order it online. I just picked up some Apple chips and chunks at Bass Pro the other day. I moved your thread to the Roll Call section so you can get a proper welcome to SMF


----------



## tender loins (Nov 25, 2010)

I use apple *pellets*, I bought a 20lb bag I think, from Cabela's when they had a deal on cheap shipping.

Hope this helps.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 25, 2010)

Lowes down here carries apple chips all year round in the BBQ section.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 25, 2010)

I order online and get several types at once from http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok  in Yakima, WA.  That could get pretty pricey shipping, but they have a great variety.


----------



## deannc (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Check your local walmart and local home center stores.  I get frustrated here because chips are all I can usually find! lol  

Hickory will work nicely too for poultry (about all I can find here), just remember Thin Blue Smoke (TBS).


----------



## jfkiii (Nov 25, 2010)

I found Weber branded apple, pecan, hickory, mesquite, and cherry on Amazon @ 3.99 for a 3 pound bag  most other brands are for a 2 pound bag...with free shipping and no sales tax if your total order for all items purchased is at least $25.

   Good luck with your smoker.

jfkiii


----------



## tender loins (Nov 25, 2010)

Here, try this:


Try to find items that qualify for free shipping thru Amazon for orders over $25. I always have a running shopping cart, and I add & subtract things, then place an order. I recently got pecan in chunks that way. Plus Amazon has all kinds of cooking gadgets! I just got the Redi-Check remote(wireless) temperature probe for just under $20! Add this at the same time as a $5.99 bag of wood chunks and get free shipping on everything!


----------



## tender loins (Nov 25, 2010)

for apple CHUNKS


----------



## b-sh (Nov 25, 2010)

http://mainegrillingwoods.comot right now i am using jack daniels cask chips with chunks of apples, i don't see why you couldn't use apples or even better apple cores.


----------



## flash (Nov 25, 2010)

Pecan wood is also good for Poultry. If you have any Ace Hardware Stores in your area, I have seen Apple Chip there before.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 26, 2010)

Last time I was in Lowes lumber/hardware store I saw apple chips there.  I can get them at either of two hardware stores near me, one is an ACE and I think the other is a Service Master.


----------



## b-sh (Nov 26, 2010)

let me repost the link since i messed up the first time http://mainegrillingwoods.com


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 26, 2010)

I get mine at BassPro, but I have called a local orchard, and they said they'd have some apple wood, chunks and chips for me in Feb, for a lot cheaper than the price at BassPro


----------



## kevink (Nov 26, 2010)

I buy mine at the grocery store in the charcoal section.  Sometimes places like Lowe's will get them for you so you don't have to pay the shipping costs - just talk to the folks in the grilling section and they may be able to order you some.


----------



## dropride (Nov 26, 2010)

You can get smoking wood on ebay as well.


----------



## rmloan (Nov 27, 2010)

Pat,

I know you asked about apple wood but I wanted to add a source for cherry wood.  My wood flooring guy has lots of leftover cherry wood.  He said you can use the rustic cherry for smoking but not brazillian cherry.  My family loved it when I used it on a pork butt.

Regards


----------



## wylie (Nov 29, 2010)

If you have Menard's stores in your area they should have them. I can get hickory, mestique, cherry, and apple at the Menards here. I wish they would carry Pecan. I want to try that. Might have to order some up online.


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm right over in Ohio, I was at Gander Mountain picking some up last night. I'd be more than happy to grab some and toss them in a flat rate box to get them to ya, no fee, just whatever it costs me!


----------



## jojo22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wylie said:


> If you have Menard's stores in your area they should have them. I can get hickory, mestique, cherry, and apple at the Menards here. I wish they would carry Pecan. I want to try that. Might have to order some up online.




Might want to try Gander Mountain, I saw some pecan there last night!


----------



## rattlin_ram (Nov 29, 2010)

Menards, Dunhams, wal-mart, almost all of them around here have apple chips.  I had a hard time finding apple chunks to use in my CGSP.  I bought some on ebay last summer.  I use primarily hickory and add a few chunks (or chips if I can't find chunks) of apple along with.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 29, 2010)

It depends on where you live. Down here in florida the only place I have found apple wood is ACE[emoji]8482[/emoji] Hardware!


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 29, 2010)

Flash said:


> Pecan wood is also good for Poultry. If you have any Ace Hardware Stores in your area, I have seen Apple Chip there before.




 I just ordered some apple, cherry and pecan chunks from them, mine is now a Do It Best. Ordered online, they will ship to the store free.


----------



## ssorllih (Jan 19, 2013)

At the risk of stating the obvious wood grows on trees!! Every orchard in the world prunes their trees every year about this time. You could acquire a two year supply of apple, pear, and cherry in about an hour from the brush pile at an orchard. Also Bradford pear trees are everywhere on the east coast and when they get to be twenty years old they start to break up. The utility companies are constantly cutting trees back from the powerlines and leaving the cut logs where they fall. I have gotten maple, mulberry and oak from the right of way work. A four inch long six inch diameter section of mulberry will loose all the moisture it is going to in six weeks from a fresh cut.


----------

